# What is your new years resolution?



## Jdsixtyone (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey guys,

Bit bored today and was wondering what everyones New Years Resolutions are?

Jordy


----------



## Snakewoman (Dec 31, 2011)

To get my motorcycle learner's permit


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm quitting shaving.

And i'm gonna find one of those mongrel big drop bear pythons!


----------



## Ned_fisch (Dec 31, 2011)

I've been an Apprentice carpenter for the past 1year and 9 months, and for majority of that I have been stupid and I haven't used ear muffs/plugs. My new years resolution is to go out, get a you-buit set of ear muffs. I know that all it takes is one bang, crack or ting to make my hearing abilities terrible.


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 31, 2011)

To shut down the illegal backpacker joint in the Unit next door. There is one toilet/ one bathroom and she crams in a dozen or more.
They stand outside our door or windows having loud phone conversations and on several occasions they've walked into our place thinking it was the backpackers. Today I came out of the shower to find an Asian gentleman going through my kitchen.

"What the F do you think you're doing??!!"

"Me stay here, kitchen not clean!"

I gave him the bums rush but it is the final straw, there are numerous health and safety issues apart from the absolute illegality of what the fat B is doing. Anyway not for much longer. I'm on a mission.

Rant concluded.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 31, 2011)

I'll come round and give you a hand on Wednesday Steve.


----------



## Renenet (Dec 31, 2011)

Go Steve!

I've never had an illegal backpacker hostel next door, but having had a few sets of feral neighbours that might as well have been, I wish you every success. 



waruikazi said:


> I'll come round and give you a hand on Wednesday Steve.



Set a feral pig loose in there and block the door.


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 31, 2011)

Actually gain some weight.


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 31, 2011)

NOT to make any resolutions, they all go out the window by the 5th of Jan anyway!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 31, 2011)

Renenet said:


> Go Steve!
> 
> I've never had an illegal backpacker hostel next door, but having had a few sets of feral neighbours that might as well have been, I wish you every success.
> 
> ...



There already is one. She runs it!


----------



## abnrmal91 (Dec 31, 2011)

Kill all humans.


----------



## Renenet (Dec 31, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> There already is one. She runs it!



Hahahaha!



abnrmal91 said:


> Kill all humans.



Ummm...


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 31, 2011)

My resolution is to open an illegal backpackers hostel.
Or stir a pot.
Whatever is easier.


----------



## grannieannie (Dec 31, 2011)

I'd like to learn how to play my new electronic keyboard.


----------



## starr9 (Jan 1, 2012)

To loose w8 and keep it off and pass all my subjects at uni!!!!


----------



## Fantazmic (Jan 1, 2012)

to stick to my diet of no wheat and reduced dairy as it is really helping me lose weight and feel better.........and...to go regularly to the gym !!!! and not put my health second to all the other stuff going on in my life !!


----------



## roobars (Jan 1, 2012)

Make boris healthy and happy o.0

Drop 5kg body fat to 75kg, Bench 130, squat 170, dead lift 200, increase hip flexibility to a useable range, stop drinking o.0 thats the one I am worried about...


----------



## SYNeR (Jan 1, 2012)

Not get any more snakes.

Also, exercise regularly..


----------



## Renenet (Jan 1, 2012)

To floss more often.


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 1, 2012)

To stay upright next New Years and avoid the pain I'm feeling at the moment : (


----------



## grizz (Jan 1, 2012)

Start drinking tinnies so I can squash the cans, filled a bin full of stubbies in a week and a bit!


----------



## mysnakesau (Jan 1, 2012)

Get back on track with my Weight Watchers and STAY THERE


----------



## waikare (Jan 1, 2012)

not to buy anymore snakes, but with the vic reptile show coming up we will see how that all goes hahahahahahaaha this resulotion is was doomed from the start.


----------



## remlap (Jan 1, 2012)

My new years resolution is to start ticking animals off my wish list.

A nice Blonde mac to start


----------



## Nash1990 (Jan 1, 2012)

To continue being awesome.


----------



## Jackrabbit (Jan 1, 2012)

to never make a NY resolution


----------



## edstar (Jan 1, 2012)

Loose weight.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jan 1, 2012)

Go alright at uni, get a turbo car and go to the gym regularly. I'd also like to save for an albino Darwin.


----------



## dangles (Jan 2, 2012)

i have a few. Lose weight, do sydney-gong bike ride, run the city-2-surf and start racing at a club level for mx/enduro


----------



## kawasakirider (Jan 2, 2012)

Not really a new years resolution but flipping a moto is on my bucket list.


----------



## MathewB (Jan 2, 2012)

Get a snake or a monitor! Chances are neither will happen but I have a dream, a dream where Mathew can have more cool herps.


----------



## mysnakesau (Jan 2, 2012)

waikare said:


> not to buy anymore snakes, but with the vic reptile show coming up we will see how that all goes hahahahahahaaha this resulotion is was doomed from the start.



Best way to reduce the risk of introduced problems. Be patient now and breed your own, to grow your collection.

It will be interesting to keep this thread alive for the year, and see how many of you succeeded with your resolutions by December which won't take long to get here.


----------



## Kurto (Jan 2, 2012)

Im on the wagon! It's only been 36hrs! It's all ready getting hard!


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice everyone 

Its scary but you get so pumped when you land one just spot your landing thats my tip 


kawasakirider said:


> Not really a new years resolution but flipping a moto is on my bucket list.


----------



## K3nny (Jan 2, 2012)

survive the upcoming zombie apocalypse




abnrmal91 said:


> Kill all humans.


i smell conspiracy


----------



## KainToad (Jan 2, 2012)

mine would be when i finally get home to buy my own place


----------



## kawasakirider (Jan 2, 2012)

snakemadness said:


> Nice everyone
> 
> Its scary but you get so pumped when you land one just spot your landing thats my tip



You've flipped a full size or a pit bike? Big difference haha.


----------



## dangles (Jan 2, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> You've flipped a full size or a pit bike? Big difference haha.


I've done bmx and mtn bike. Not game to try mx though(well not on purpose)


----------



## WillyInBris (Jan 2, 2012)

Find some more Ackies  they are funny little buggers especially when they aren't in a good mood lol dont find that often though.

Then let them take over the world!



MathewB said:


> Get a snake or a monitor! Chances are neither will happen but I have a dream, a dream where Mathew can have more cool herps.



Would love one as well!

ooops I mean I would love a snake lizard but I guess i ma unsure if that's even possible?


----------



## Reptilefreak95 (Jan 2, 2012)

my new years resolution is to get a better job XP so i can buy more snakes  *woot woot* haha


----------



## Nezikah (Jan 2, 2012)

To boot out my housemate and turn under my house back into a reptile room!


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 2, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> You've flipped a full size or a pit bike? Big difference haha.



Heres my tips on flipping, if your going to try it go for it into a foam pit first, Iv done them on my 250f into a pit but I'm no where near confident enough to try it on dirt if your going to try it straight up on dirt i recommend you get an ambulance on standby and you film it for me lol and I would get health insurance lol I'm still healing from a double compound frac, broken fib tib from last july 3weeks in hosptial and 4 screws and a metal rod later and im still on crutches trust me hospitals arn't fun and back flipping a 130kg bike and not pulling it right is going to hurt lol i say just pin it lol


----------



## kawasakirider (Jan 2, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> Heres my tips on flipping, if your going to try it go for it into a foam pit first, Iv done them on my 250f into a pit but I'm no where near confident enough to try it on dirt if your going to try it straight up on dirt i recommend you get an ambulance on standby and you film it for me lol and I would get health insurance lol I'm still healing from a double compound frac, broken fib tib from last july 3weeks in hosptial and 4 screws and a metal rod later and im still on crutches trust me hospitals arn't fun and back flipping a 130kg bike and not pulling it right is going to hurt lol i say just pin it lol




Troll???? Not many people have access to a pit of a high enough quality to flip into, and those who did wouldn't try to flip a drought master bull into it...


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 2, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> Troll???? Not many people have access to a pit of a high enough quality to flip into, and those who did wouldn't try to flip a drought master bull into it...



Troll? where did that come from? I'm just saying if your keen on trying to backflip a moto it's not really worth braking your neck for trying it on dirt straight up, as for pits i have a few mates that live in QLD and they have told me before of a pit in Boonah if your really keen hit this site Fmxaustralia.com.au theres a few fellas on there with pits from Qld I'm sure if you send them a msg they'll be keen on hitting the ramps with ya.. As for drought master bull can you explain? 

Also my new years resolution is to recover from my moto accident and get my gun license for hunting just to keep the thread going..


----------



## D3pro (Jan 2, 2012)

Buy a house


----------



## Wookie (Jan 2, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> To shut down the illegal backpacker joint in the Unit next door. There is one toilet/ one bathroom and she crams in a dozen or more.
> They stand outside our door or windows having loud phone conversations and on several occasions they've walked into our place thinking it was the backpackers. Today I came out of the shower to find an Asian gentleman going through my kitchen.
> 
> "What the F do you think you're doing??!!"
> ...




I assume you don't get the hot backpackers we get on the east coast or you wouldn't be complaining :lol: ...


----------



## Trench (Jan 2, 2012)

get a spencers monitor, and some dragons 
build an outdoor enclosure for my jungles and an extra large indoor one for my angle headed dragons and pink tongues 
to keep my room in order
to be a good boy


----------



## kawasakirider (Jan 2, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> Troll? where did that come from? I'm just saying if your keen on trying to backflip a moto it's not really worth braking your neck for trying it on dirt straight up, as for pits i have a few mates that live in QLD and they have told me before of a pit in Boonah if your really keen hit this site Fmxaustralia.com.au theres a few fellas on there with pits from Qld I'm sure if you send them a msg they'll be keen on hitting the ramps with ya.. As for drought master bull can you explain?
> 
> Also my new years resolution is to recover from my moto accident and get my gun license for hunting just to keep the thread going..




The pit in Boonah would be Matt Schubrings mate. I was joking because you said 130kg, no 250F is anywhere close to that.


----------



## hrafna (Jan 2, 2012)

i don't believe in new years resolutions. if you want to make a change in your life do it, don't wait for a new year! kinda like clean up australia day, clean all the time, don't dump rubbish. so many clean one day a year and feel good about their contribution but will throw their fastfood rubbish out the car window the next week!


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Jan 2, 2012)

I should say that it's to actually pay attention at uni, and maybe turn up to some classes... but I am taking it one step at a time... so my resolution is to 'be more organised'. 

Now to attend the the massive stack of bills that are in the final notice stage! ughhhh this resolution sucks already!


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 2, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> The pit in Boonah would be Matt Schubrings mate. I was joking because you said 130kg, no 250F is anywhere close to that.



lol well I'm guessing you won't be riding it with out a sponsership from Unit then lol as I said mate go to FmxAustralia.Com - Australia's Biggest & Best Freestyle Motocross Site and you might find some fellas on there to hit some pits with or you can just go for it on dirt but please video it for me lol and for the weight it was just a quick estimation the yz250f 2010 models are exactly 227 Lbs so it's still 100kg+ and the 450f is 267Lbs, about 120kg coming down on your neck if you under,over rotate either way i hope you all the best with your new years resolution and if you do end up going for it on the dirt be sure to hit me up with a video.. Cheers


----------



## kawasakirider (Jan 2, 2012)

I'd flip an 85 a few times first I reckon mate


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 2, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> I'd flip an 85 a few times first I reckon mate



lol 2stroke power gotta love it.. should prob stop taking old mates thread of track lol


----------



## kawasakirider (Jan 2, 2012)

Haha, might be an idea.

My old man quit smoking on boxing day and he's smoked for over 50 years. Pretty happy about that, hopefully he can stick to it. He quit for 8 months a couple of years ago and my sisters partner left a packet of smokes at his place and he decided to try one -.- Hopefully he can stick to it this time around.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jan 2, 2012)

Kedan said:


> Get better with my snake, train my dog better, get back into my martial arts, save up more money from work, go to tafe and get my year 10s, or just 11 and 12s, and mates and me said no uhm, [deleted] for a year, to see who gives in 1st, so yeah, got a gf so yeah, no problem for me haha



Too much info?


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 2, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> Too much info?



The key word that did it for me was "see" lol I'm getting of this before i get in trouble with admins lol


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes i have flipped both and 50 was straight to dirt, its just to overcome fear, once you get over it hitting things is a lot easier


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2012)

focus on whats really important..............THE BIG PICTURE...........ME


----------



## PythonLegs (Jan 7, 2012)

No more pointlss posts on reptile forums. DAMMIT.


----------



## Vincey (Jan 9, 2012)

To stop making pointless resolutions that are seldom carried out and to make changes as life goes on, not the beginning of every year.


----------



## Chadeash (Jan 10, 2012)

my new years resolution is to stop being a bitch


----------

